# Broken Glass on Garmin 510 - Who Repairs?



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The Garmin took a direct hit to a rock and broke the glass (it still works fine though). Does anyone know who can do glass replacement besides Garmin? So many are doing smartphone glass replacement, I thought someone might be doing these types of glass repairs too. Or, perhaps better yet, if I could find the replacement glass and some basic instructions, I might be willing to replace it myself.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Repair Replacement Screen Parts For Sat Nav GPS, Tablet, Phone, Industrial, Barcode, Ebook etc. Mylcdtouchscreen.com


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, I will check them out.


----------



## Chasintrane (Jun 1, 2006)

I have used fixyourgps.com and have been very happy with the service. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk.


----------

